# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  XML Importer [ TestBox & DataGridView ]

## Alaa Ben Fatma

Hello guys  :Blush: 

Do you really want to learn how to Load XML database file to TextBox & DataGridView tools ?  :Smilie: 
Well , that's why i posted this thread here !

*ScreenShot :*


XML's Content :


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<test>
  <TEAM Name="Alaa Ben Fatma" Language="C# | Vb.net " Age="16" /> 
  <TEAM Name="Mahdi" Language="php" Age="20" />  
  <TEAM Name="Mayma" Language="C# | C" Age="20" /> 
</test>
```

*How it works ?*
it's all about using tags , for example the TAG i've used in this project is "TEAM"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

SourceCode [ I added it into Form Load Event ] :

Codes :


```
 XmlReader xmlFile = XmlReader.Create(@"C:\test.xml", new XmlReaderSettings());
            DataSet dataSet = new DataSet();
            dataSet.ReadXml(xmlFile);
           Table.DataSource = dataSet.Tables["TEAM"];
           XMLtxt.Text = File.ReadAllText(@"c:\test.xml");
```

Tools used :
 TextBox
 DatagridView

you can download the .cs file from the Attachements !

Have fun ^_^

Created by Alaa Ben Fatma

----------

